# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد نحوه ی استفاده از CKEditor...

## hamid1988

با سلام!
میخام از کنترل CKEditor تو پروژم استفاده کنم اما هرچی  Document هاش رو بررسی کردم ازش سر در نیاوردم :افسرده: .
اگه نمونه پروژه ی Asp.Net ای که از CKEditor استفاده شده دارین، ممنون میشم برای دانلود بزارین.
مرسی
دمویی از CKEditor
http://ckeditor.com/demo

----------


## alireza_s_84

> یکی نیست بگه چطور میشه از ادیتور استفاده کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


سلام دوستان:
برای استفاده از این ادیتور راههای زیادی وجود داره(که همه شون مثله همه دیگه هستن) من دوتاشو میگم:
1: استفاده از CKEditor با کنترلهای HTML
2: استفاده از CKEditor با کنترلهای  Server

*این مرحله بین هردو مورد مشترکه:*
فایلهای زیر رو به صفحه تون اضافه کنید:

<script src="Editor/ckeditor.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <link href="Editor/contents.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

اگر از این ادیتور توی صفحات Aspx استفاده میکنید باید خاصیت ValidateRequest رو False کنید:

<%@ Page ValidateRequest="false" Language="C#‎‎" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeFile="Default.aspx.cs" Inherits="_Default" %>


*استفاده از CKEditor با کنترلهای HTML*
ابتدا توی صفحه یک کنترل TextArea بصورت زیر تعریف میکنیم:

<textarea id="*MyEditorID*" name="*MyEditorID*" rows="10" cols="100">متن دلخواه شما در اینجا قرار میگیرد</textarea>
بعد باید با یک کد جاوااسکریپت ادیتور رو به این TextArea پیوند بدید:

<script type="text/javascript">
        CKEDITOR.replace( '*MyEditorID*',{skin : '*office2003*'});
    </script>
جاهایی رو که با رنگ قرمز مشخص کردم رو توجه کنید.
*office2003* میتونید در اینجا Skin مورد نظرتون رو اعمال کنید .(این نسخه مثل اینکه 3 تا اسکین داره) :

*kama**office2003**v2*
برای خوندن محتویاتش هم میتونید اینجوری عمل کنید:

 document.forms[0].onsubmit = function(e)
                                        {
                                            alert(document.getElementById('*MyEditorID*').value);
                                        }
*اما کسایی که میخوان از این ادیتور با کنترلهای سرور استفاده کنن اینجوری عمل کنید:*
اولا یک Textbox به صفحه تون اضافه کنید. بعد کد زیر رو توی Page_Load قرار بدید:

String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + *TextBox1.ClientID* + "',{skin : 'office2003'});";
        ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript,true);
دیگه کاری نمیخواد بکنید همین کافیه.

نحوه ارسال محتویات :
یک دکمه Save توی خود ادیتور هست که کارش ارسال محتویات ادیتور به سروره.
ضمنا برای خوندن مقدار ادیتور به همون صورت معمولی عمل کنید (TextBox1.Text) برای مقدار دهی هم همینطور .
فقط یه خورده در مورد حملات XSS مطالعه کنید تا با مشکلی مواجه نشید چون خاصیت ValidateRequest رو False کردیم کنترل محتویات میمونه با برنامه نویس.

برای استفاده از فایل ضمیمه محتویات CKEditor رو توی پوشه Editor کپی کنید (چون حجمش زیاد بود من حذفشون کردم)
سوالی داشتید مطرح کنید یا پیغام خصوصی بذارید.
موفق باشید

----------


## yekta64

مرسی از توضیحات راستش من در حال حاضر از fckeditor استفاده می کنم اما خوب به دلایلی باید از ckeditor  استفاده کنم دوتا سوال داشتم
1. ادیتور ckeditor فایل dll نداره درسته؟
2. اگه این ادیتور فایل dll نداشته باشه استفاده از اون توی پروِه های که master  دارن مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

> مرسی از توضیحات راستش من در حال حاضر از fckeditor استفاده می کنم اما خوب به دلایلی باید از ckeditor  استفاده کنم دوتا سوال داشتم
> 1. ادیتور ckeditor فایل dll نداره درسته؟
> 2. اگه این ادیتور فایل dll نداشته باشه استفاده از اون توی پروِه های که master  دارن مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه؟


سلام دوست عزیز:
نه dll نداره.
ضمنا مشکل شما با MasterPage چیه؟؟؟
استفاده از این ادیتور هیچ مشکلی بوجود نمیاره 
موفق باشید

----------


## Alen

نحوه ارسال محتویات :
یک دکمه Save توی خود ادیتور هست که کارش ارسال محتویات ادیتور به سروره.

وقتي اطلاعات به اين روش به سرور ارسال شد
چطوري ميشه بهش دسترسي داشت؟

----------


## Ehsan Valinouri

دوستان میشه یه نمونه کد از قرار دادن ckeditor در صفحه ای که MasterPage ارث میبره بذارین؟ محل قرارگیری تگ های Script و Link کجا باید باشه؟
ضمنا از تکس باکس هم ایراد میگیره! میگه Name 'TextBox1' Is Not Declared در حالی که همچین تکس باکسی وجود داره

----------


## yekta64

> دوستان میشه یه نمونه کد از قرار دادن ckeditor در صفحه ای که MasterPage ارث میبره بذارین؟ محل قرارگیری تگ های Script و Link کجا باید باشه؟
> ضمنا از تکس باکس هم ایراد میگیره! میگه Name 'TextBox1' Is Not Declared در حالی که همچین تکس باکسی وجود داره


 
سلام 
شما باید دو تگ script و link رو توی تگ head در مسترپیچ قرار بدی
بعد اینکه textbox رو در صفحه که می خوای ادیتور توی اون باشه قرار میدید و در pageload همون صفحه دو خط کد مربوطه را می نویسید
امیدورام مشکلتون حل بشه

----------


## yekta64

سلام دوستان
یه سوال توی این ادیتور اگه بخوام اطلاعات بخونم و مثلا توی صفحه نمایش بدم باید به صورت زیر عمل کنم

response.write(textbox1.text)


این کد برای من هیچی رو توی صفحه نمی نویسه مشکل چی هستش؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال توی این ادیتور اگه بخوام اطلاعات بخونم و مثلا توی صفحه نمایش بدم باید به صورت زیر عمل کنم
> 
> response.write(textbox1.text)
> این کد برای من هیچی رو توی صفحه نمی نویسه مشکل چی هستش؟


سلام:
شما اینجوری بنویسید:

String TextBoxID=TextBox1.ClientID;
        Response.Write(Request.Form[TextBoxID]);

موفق باشید

----------


## yekta64

> سلام:
> شما اینجوری بنویسید:
> 
> String TextBoxID=TextBox1.ClientID;
>         Response.Write(Request.Form[TextBoxID]);
> 
> موفق باشید


 
مرسی 
به نظر شما اگه از کدی که گفتم

response.write(textbox1.text)

که البته جواب هم می ده چه ایرادی داره؟

----------


## m1pfard

سلام
من هنوز از FCKEDITOR  استفاده می کنم و امروز هم که خواستم نسخه جدیدش رو (CKEDITOR) رو داونلود کنم با کلی سوال روبرو شدم!!!!!!!
البته با بحثهایی که اینجا بود به نتایجی رسیدم ولی یه سوال می مونه: چرا FileBrowser این نسخه کنارش نیست؟ و اگه قراره از CKFinder استفاده بشه (که به نظر میرسه رایگان هم نیست) چطوری باید کنار هم قرار بگیرن؟

----------


## Chabok

> چطوری باید کنار هم قرار بگیرن؟


CKFinder : FCKeditor Integration

----------


## alireza_s_84

> مرسی 
> به نظر شما اگه از کدی که گفتم
> 
> response.write(textbox1.text)
> که البته جواب هم می ده چه ایرادی داره؟


ایرادش زمانی پیدا میشه که توی یک MasterPage استفاده کنید

----------


## niksoft

سلام دوستان 2 تا سوال داشتم
1 : چرا قسمت آپلود تصویر حذف شده است ؟
2 : چرا ادیتور به صورت پیش فرض فارسی است (طریقه انگلیسی شدن چیست ؟)

----------


## niksoft

سلام
آیا این امکان وجود داره که فونت خود ادیتور رو تغییر دهیم ؟
(فونت محتوای داخل ادیتور منظورم نیست .. منظورم فونت خود ادیتور هست)

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام
از CKFinder در یک پروژه استفاده کردم که دارای MasterPage هست.
مشکلی که وجود داره اینه که موقعی که متن رو به txtEdiror.Text نسبت میدم، داخل editor نمایش داده نمیشه.  متنی رو هم که داخل editor تایپ میکنم سمت سرور قابل دسترسی نیست. با Breakpoint امتحان کردم و دیدم که موقع بازگشت به سرور متنی که موقع load به txtEditor داده بودم برگشته اون هم بدون هیچ تغییری.
چگونه این مشکل حل می شود؟ دوستانی که با MasterPage تست کرده اند راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام.
دوستان فکر میکنم همه مشکلات استفاده از این editor برای asp.net حل شد.
امروز با searchهایی که انجام دادم این کنترل رو پیدا کردم.
http://syrinxckeditor.codeplex.com/
------------------------------
منبع بررسی شده http://cksource.com/forums/viewtopic...lit=Masterpage
------------------------------
تست شده و به درستی در Masterpage هم جواب میده.
با کد زیر هم میتونید FileBrowser رو با CKFinder، تنظیم کنید.

string StrScript = "CKFinder.SetupCKEditor( null, '/ControlPanel/ckfinder/' );";
ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);

البته به جای 
/ControlPanel/ckfinder/
مسیر مربوط به ckfinder در سرور خودتون رو بدید.

----------


## A.S.Roma

اگر بخواهم به صورت پیش فرض متن راست چین باشد در Config.js باید چی بنویسم !؟

----------


## A.S.Roma

من از CKEditor استفاده می کنم . 
فکر کنم این کدتون فقط واسه FCKEditor باشه .

----------


## hamid1988

> من از CKEditor استفاده می کنم . 
> فکر کنم این کدتون فقط واسه FCKEditor باشه .


CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
{
    // Define changes to default configuration here. For example:
     config.language = 'fa';
    // config.uiColor = '#AADC6E';
};

----------


## A.S.Roma

از این کد استفاده کردم اما فقط Editor را فارسی می کند ولی TextAlign آن همچنان چپ چین است .

----------


## A.S.Roma

من با روش پست دو نمی تونم مقدار ادیتور رو سمت سرور بخونم ... .
txtEditor.text همیشه خالیه .

----------


## hamid1988

وقتی در UserControl استفاده می کنم به کد زیر ایراد میگیره:ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
راه چارش چیه؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

> وقتی در UserControl استفاده می کنم به کد زیر ایراد میگیره:ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
> راه چارش چیه؟


متن خطا رو بذارید

----------


## hamid1988

> متن خطا رو بذارید


The name 'ClientScript' dose not exist in current context

----------


## Alen

> اگر بخواهم به صورت پیش فرض متن راست چین باشد در Config.js باید چی بنویسم !؟



CKEDITOR.replace( 'Editor1',contentsLangDirection:'rtl'});

----------


## hamid1988

دوستان، کسی تا به حال در UserControl از این Editor استفاده نکرده؟!
راه حل خطای زیر چیه؟

The name 'ClientScript' dose not exist in current context

----------


## alireza_s_84

> دوستان، کسی تا به حال در UserControl از این Editor استفاده نکرده؟!
> راه حل خطای زیر چیه؟
> 
> The name 'ClientScript' dose not exist in current context


سلام دوست عزیز:
Me.Page.ClientScript.RegisterClientScriptBlock()
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid1988

> Me.Page.ClientScript.RegisterClientScriptBlock()موفق باشید


دوست عزیز این کد رو می نویسم ولی فقط تکست باکس رو نشون میده و به Editor تبدیل نمیشه!

----------


## alireza_s_84

> دوست عزیز این کد رو می نویسم ولی فقط تکست باکس رو نشون میده و به Editor تبدیل نمیشه!


دوست عزیز شما باید کدهای اسکریپتت رو اینجوری Register کنی نه اینکه همین کد رو کپی کنی تو صفحه. 
شما مثل مثالهای قبلی عمل کنید ولی در مرحله آخر به جای 
ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
اینجوری نویس:
Me.Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.Ge  tType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
موفق باشی

----------


## hamid1988

> دوست عزیز شما باید کدهای اسکریپتت رو اینجوری Register کنی نه اینکه همین کد رو کپی کنی تو صفحه.


دقیقاَ عین کدی که نوشتید رو نوشته بودم ولی فقط تکست باکس نشون میده!

----------


## mohsen_f_b

سلام
من تازه واردم.
چطوری چیزایی رو که نوشتیم توسط ادیتور توی بانک ذخیره کنم.
باتشکر

باتشکر

----------


## hamid1988

دوستان، من همچنان در استفاده از این ادیتور در UserControl مشکل دارم!
پروژم رو گذاشتم، لطفاَ یه نگاهی بهش بندازید!
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/temp/ckeditor.rar

----------


## Alen

> سلام
> من تازه واردم.
> چطوری چیزایی رو که نوشتیم توسط ادیتور توی بانک ذخیره کنم.
> باتشکر
> 
> باتشکر


دوست عزيز ،
نحوه دسترسي به محتويات اين اديتور ، با نحوه دسترسي به محتويات يك textarea معمولي فرقي تداره
تو asp.net‌خيلي راحت ميتوني با استفاده از ID كه براش تعيين ميكني بهش دسترسي داشته باشي
يا تو هر محيطي اين textarea رو داخل تگ form بگذاري و با استفاده از متد get يا post به محتواش دسترسي داشته باشي

----------


## Alen

> دوستان، من همچنان در استفاده از این ادیتور در UserControl مشکل دارم!
> پروژم رو گذاشتم، لطفاَ یه نگاهی بهش بندازید!
> http://www.hamidrahbar.com/temp/ckeditor.rar


دوست عزيز من دانلودش كردم مرورگر من كه درست نشون ميده مشكلش چيه؟

----------


## clover

جالبه !
من هم در حال استفاده از این ادیتور هستم . پروژه ی من از نوع website هست . روی سیستمم کار میکنه اما روی هاست که آپلود می کنم فقط تکست باکس را نشون میده . البته کد های جاوا توی سورس صفحه دیده میشه اما خود ادیتور نه ! آیا کسی میدونه اشکال از کجاست ؟
آیا از IIS نیست ؟

در ضمن Me چی هست ؟ به چی اشاره داره ؟ تو پروژه من وجود نداره .

----------


## A.S.Roma

> در ضمن Me چی هست ؟ یه کلاسه ؟ تو پروژه من وجود نداره .


Me معادل this در Csharp است.

----------


## clover

> Me معادل this در Csharp است.


ok !
چون دقیقا من به جای Me از this  استفاده کردم .

این آدرس صفحه ای هست که از ادیتور استفاده کردم :

http://taksabad.ir/Editor.aspx

خیلی باهاش کلنجار رفتم اما باز هم روی هاست کار نمیکنه .

----------


## clover

> جالبه !
> من هم در حال استفاده از این ادیتور هستم . پروژه ی من از نوع website هست . روی سیستمم کار میکنه اما روی هاست که آپلود می کنم فقط تکست باکس را نشون میده . البته کد های جاوا توی سورس صفحه دیده میشه اما خود ادیتور نه ! آیا کسی میدونه اشکال از کجاست ؟
> آیا از IIS نیست ؟
> 
> در ضمن Me چی هست ؟ به چی اشاره داره ؟ تو پروژه من وجود نداره .


پیدا کردم ! در پوشه ای که فایل ها وجود دارند یک فایل با پسوند htaccess وجود داره که باعث فعال شدن گارد IIS میشه و در واقع صفحه ای که در حال استفاده از ادیتور هست نمی تونه به فایل ها دسترسی پیدا کنه . با پاک کردن این فایل مشکل حل شد.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

كسي تونسته Image Uploader بنويسه . 
اينجا تو مستنداتش توضيح داده . من كه متوجه نشدم چطور اينكار رو بكنم

----------


## clover

> كسي تونسته Image Uploader بنويسه . 
> اينجا تو مستنداتش توضيح داده . من كه متوجه نشدم چطور اينكار رو بكنم


بنویسه ؟ این لینک طریقه ی متصل کردن ckFinder با ckEditor را توضیح داده .
اگه منظورتون اینه ، من امشب بعد از کلی مصیبت موفق شدم به طور صحیح این کار را انجام بدم.

----------


## clover

> سلام 
> من خواستم يكسري تغيرات پيش فرض به CKEditor اعمال كنم  مثلا UI فارسي راست چين و فونت 14 tahomaبه شكل زير :
> CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
> {
>     // Define changes to default configuration here. For example:
>     config.language = 'fa';
>     config.font_defaultLabel = 'Tahoma';
>     config.contentsLangDirection = 'rtl';
>     config.fontSize_defaultLabel = '14px';
> ...


من پیشنهاد می کنم برای کار با ckFinder از این کنترل ASP.NET استفاده کنید . از نظر  راحتی کار و صرفه جویی در وقت خوب هست:
http://syrinxckeditor.codeplex.com

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> من پیشنهاد می کنم برای کار با ckFinder از این کنترل ASP.NET استفاده کنید . از نظر  راحتی کار و صرفه جویی در وقت خوب هست:
> http://syrinxckeditor.codeplex.com


مرسي . اتفاقا ديروز من هم اونو پيدا كردم  طرز كار باهاش ساده بود . ولي هنوز مشكل با FileBrowser حل نشده .



> این لینک طریقه ی متصل کردن ckFinder با ckEditor را توضیح داده .


در واقع اون لينك طريقه نوشتن يك File Browser شخصي رو  هم گفته و بعد نحوه Integrate كردن اون با CKFinder
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-with-ckeditor
اينجا هم توضيح داده ولي بازم چيزي دستگيرم نشد . 



> اگه منظورتون اینه ، من امشب بعد از کلی مصیبت موفق شدم به طور صحیح این کار را انجام بدم.


اگه لطف كني و به ما هم بگي ممنون ميشيم . من چند روزه دنبالشم

----------


## clover

> اگه لطف كني و به ما هم بگي ممنون ميشيم . من چند روزه دنبالشم


بله دوست عزیز، چرا که نه؟!

پوشه ckFinder را به طور کامل داخل پروژه اضافه کنید. فایل CKFinder.dll را از ckFinder/bin به پوشه ی Bin پروژه اضافه کنید.
کد های زیر را در تابع Page_Load صفحه ادیتور قرار بدید :
this.Page.ClientScript.RegisterClientScriptInclude  ("Finder", "/ckTools/ckfinder/ckfinder.js");

string StrScript = "CKFinder.SetupCKEditor( null, '/ckTools/ckfinder/' ); ";
this.Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.  GetType(), "Editor", StrScript, true);
یاد آوری می کنم مسیر های پوشه ckFinder را مطابق پروژه خودتون تنظیم کنید.

فایل config.ascx داخل پوشه ی ckFinder را به این صورت ویرایش کنید :

1- تابع CheckAuthentication را به این شکل تغییر بدید:
public override bool CheckAuthentication()
{
	// WARNING : DO NOT simply return "true". By doing so, you are allowing
	// "anyone" to upload and list the files in your server. You must implement
	// some kind of session validation here. Even something very simple as...
	//
	//		return ( Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] != null && (bool)Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] == true );
	//
	// ... where Session[ "IsAuthorized" ] is set to "true" as soon as the
	// user logs on your system.

    if (HttpContext.Current.User.IsInRole("YourModeratorR  ole"))
        return true;
    else
        return false;
} 
به جای YourModeratorRole نقش مورد نظرتون را قرار بدید. البته می تونید از روش خودتون برای تعیین اعتبار استفاده کنید.

2- در تابع SetConfig این تغییرات را اعمال کنید : 
		// The base URL used to reach files in CKFinder through the browser.
		BaseUrl = "/UserFiles";

		// The phisical directory in the server where the file will end up. If
		// blank, CKFinder attempts to resolve BaseUrl.
        BaseDir = "";
BaseUrl مسیری  هست که ابزار در اونجا فایل ها را آپلود یا جستجو میکنه. یک پوشه دلخواه ایجاد کنید و مسیرش را اینجا وارد کنید.

در انتها اگر لازم شد این خط را هم به تابع SetConfig اضافه کنید :
enabled = "true";

موفق باشید.

----------


## yakooza2009

سلام
دوست عزيز شما بجاي استفاده از لينك و .... چرا از dll كنترل FCkeditor استفاده نمي كنيد ؟
اون كه خياي راحت تره

----------


## clover

> سلام
> دوست عزيز شما بجاي استفاده از لينك و .... چرا از dll كنترل FCkeditor استفاده نمي كنيد ؟
> اون كه خياي راحت تره


به این دلیل که کنترل مورد استفاده ی ما ckEditor هست نه  fckEditor .
برای ckEditor در سایت شرکت سازنده هیچ dll قرار داده نشده و فکر هم نمی کنم این کنترل جدید با dll قدیمی fckEditor کار بکنه.

----------


## fozolefozola

سر گيجه گرفتم

يه اديتور مي خواستم كه به ديتابيس وصل بشه
اگر ممكنه فايل ASP.net با C#‎بهم بديد

خيلي اين ورو اونور دويدم ولي چيز درست و حسابي نصيبم نشده

خيلي ها كه دمو بودن بعضي ها هم كه ديتا سورس نداشتن و خلاصه نتونستم
من اصلا من هيچي بلد نيستم تازه كارم
يه پروژه بذاريد برام كه اديتور و به ديتابيس SQL وصل كنه
فكر كنم همه راحت تر بفهميم

البته اگر مقدوره

----------


## fozolefozola

سلام

كسي مي دونه اين اديتور چطوري به ديتابيس وصل ميشه
خيلي كامله
http://www.telerik.com/products/aspnet-ajax/editor.aspx

آيا Demo؟ اگر Demo از كجا مي تونم بخرمش؟

----------


## niksoft

> آيا Demo؟ اگر Demo از كجا مي تونم بخرمش؟



رفیق قیمت مجموعه کنترل های telerik حدود 1300 دلاره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بازم میخوای بخری ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## niksoft

> بله دوست عزیز، چرا که نه؟!


من تمام تنظیمات شما را انجام دادم ولی tab فایل منیجر و یا چیز دیگری اضافه نشد
این کد page_loag من است 

    protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        String StrScript = "CKEDITOR.replace( '" + TextBox1.ClientID + "',{skin : 'office2003'});";
        ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.GetType(), "Editor", StrScript,true);
        this.Page.ClientScript.RegisterClientScriptInclude  ("Finder", "/ckfinder/ckfinder.js");

        string StrScript2 = "CKFinder.SetupCKEditor( null, '/ckfinder/' ); ";
        this.Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(this.  GetType(), "Editor", StrScript2, true);
    }

----------


## niksoft

آیا کسی از دوستان تونسته کاری کنه که در موقع زدن اینتر
 به جای <p> از </ br>استفاده بشه ؟

----------


## clover

> من تمام تنظیمات شما را انجام دادم ولی tab فایل منیجر و یا چیز دیگری اضافه نشد


دوست عزیز، اضافه نشدن ckFinder به ادیتور دلایل زیادی می تونه داشته باشه از جمله آدرس دهی اشتباه در بخش های مختلف (محل کامپوننت و ...) اما برای راحت تر شدن کار با این ادیتور می تونم استفاده از کامپوننت  SyrinxCkEditor را بهت پیشنهاد کنم. برای من که فوق العاده بود:
http://syrinxckeditor.codeplex.com/
البته باز هم باید ckFinder را دستی وصل کنی اما از بابت تنظیمات صحیح ckEditor خیالت راحت میشه.

----------


## Exception

> آیا کسی از دوستان تونسته کاری کنه که در موقع زدن اینتر
>  به جای <p> از </ br>استفاده بشه ؟


config.enterMode = CKEDITOR.ENTER_BR;

----------


## fozolefozola

> رفیق قیمت مجموعه کنترل های telerik حدود 1300 دلاره 
> بازم میخوای بخری ؟


توي ايران يه سايت الكي پيدا كردم براي خريد (7000 ت)
بهش اعتماد نكردم

اگر سايت معتبري هست معرفي كنيد

----------


## aaaaaaaaaaa

سلام خدمت دوستان و عرض حسته نباشید
من راههای گفته شده بالا را زدم تونستم ckeditor رو داخل textbox لد کنم اما هر کاری مینک نمیتونم چیزی ازش بخونم کد textbox1.text جواب نمیده و همیشه خالیه داخلشم نمیشه داده ست کرد با کد بالا 
اگه امکان داره منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## yekta64

سلام 
به نظر شما مي شه توي اين اديتور از يه سري متغيير پويا يا كنترل استفاده كنم؟

----------


## yekta64

سلام دوستان
اگه page  من تو يه فولدر در برنامه قرار داشته باشه كدي كه بايد براي نمايش اديتور توي pagelode  بنويسم بايد به چه صورت باشه اخه من از اون دو خط كد كه در توضيح اوليه گفته شد استفاده مي كنم منتها چيزي نمايش نميده اما اگه page تو فولدر نباشه با اون دو خط كد اديتور نمايش داده مي شه ممنون ميشم بگيد مشكل چي هستش؟
يه سوال ديگه چطور مي تونم وقتي در حال نوشتن متن توي اديتور هستم و يه متغيير رو از طريق تكس باكس به اديتور اضافه مي كنم به خط بعدي نرده بلكه در ادامه متن نوشته شده نوشته شود؟
مرسي

----------


## mohsen_f_b

سلام
یک سوال.
چطوری می تونم ادیتور رو واسه یکسری آیتم های خاص تنظیم کنم؟
مثلا قست اضافه کردن عکس رو حظ کنم و....
باتشکر

----------


## saeidnor

> سلام خدمت دوستان و عرض حسته نباشید
> من راههای گفته شده بالا را زدم تونستم ckeditor رو داخل textbox لد کنم اما هر کاری مینک نمیتونم چیزی ازش بخونم کد textbox1.text جواب نمیده و همیشه خالیه داخلشم نمیشه داده ست کرد با کد بالا 
> اگه امکان داره منو راهنمایی کنید


خاصیت TextMode رو در textbox1 مساوی MultiLine قرار بده، من این کار رو کردم درست شد... امیدوارم مشکل شما هم حل بشه :چشمک:

----------


## novinfard

سلام دوستان،
من هرکاری میکنم زبان CKEditor فارسی نمیشه.
من در داخل config.js کد زیر را در داخل تابع اضافه کردم:
config.language = 'fa';
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

مطلب زیر رو ببینید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=224642

----------


## novinfard

> مطلب زیر رو ببینید:
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=224642


با تشکر من از راه اول استفاده کردم. یعنی فایل config.js به صورت زیر:

/*
Copyright (c) 2003-2010, CKSource - Frederico Knabben. All rights reserved.
For licensing, see LICENSE.html or http://ckeditor.com/license
*/

CKEDITOR.editorConfig = function( config )
{
    config.language = 'fa';
    config.font_defaultLabel = 'Tahoma';
    config.contentsLangDirection = 'rtl'; 
    config.font_names = 'Tahoma;Arial;Times New Roman;Verdana;'; 
};
اما در هنگام نمایش فقط بخش زبان هیچ تغییری نمی کنه...

اصلا فایل زبان پیش فرض که می خونه کدومه اون رو تغییر بدم.

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

فایل fa.js در پوشه lang وجود داره؟

----------


## novinfard

بله وجود داره. خیلی عجیبه...

این یک پلاگین برای استفاده در سیستم مدیریت محتوای جوملا است.

اصل فایل رو براتون آپلود کردم.  اگه لطف کنید یه نگاهی بندازید خودتون هم ببینید:

http://www.apadanasoft.net/plg_jckeditor3.3.1.tar.gz

----------


## novinfard

من از این ادیتور در یکی از اسکریپت هام هم قبلا استفاده کردم.

اونجا مشکل این بود که وقتی این کانفیگ رو میزنم، ادیتور دیگه بالا نمیاد

----------


## mohammad87

سلام
من کلی توی وب گشتم و این سوالمو پیدا نکردم!!!! که چرا وقتی از ckEditor استفاده می کنم درست تمامی قسمت ها رو نشون می ده . بعد وقتی می خوام این اطلاعاتی که ویرایش کردم از TEXTAREA بگیرم ... هیچی خونده نمیشه!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> سلام
> من کلی توی وب گشتم و این سوالمو پیدا نکردم!!!! که چرا وقتی از ckEditor استفاده می کنم درست تمامی قسمت ها رو نشون می ده . بعد وقتی می خوام این اطلاعاتی که ویرایش کردم از TEXTAREA بگیرم ... هیچی خونده نمیشه!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کدی رو که برای خوندن اطلاعات استفاده می کنید، بذارید.

از این تاپیک هم می تونید استفاده کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=224642

----------


## hesampersian

دوستان فیلدی که می خواهیم در دیتابیس متن ادیتور در آن ذخیره بشه چه نوعی باشه ؟text یا nvarechar(max)

سوال بعدی من وقتی می خوام مقدار ادیتور رو رخیره متن اررور زیز رو میده : 
*A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected  from the client (ctl00$MainContent$ed1="<p>
	;ug ugh  uohj</...").*

ممنون

----------


## hesampersian

من حتی ValidateRequest="false" رو هم گذاشتم در صفحه ولی باز همون ارور رو میده!!!!  هم بدون masterpage هم با اون تست کردم فایده نداشت باز!!!

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> من حتی ValidateRequest="false" رو هم گذاشتم در صفحه ولی باز همون ارور رو میده!!!!  هم بدون masterpage هم با اون تست کردم فایده نداشت باز!!!


پروژه رو ضمیمه کنید

----------


## hesampersian

جواب رو پیدا کردم ، این مشکل فقط مثل اینکه در VS 2010 هست و باید کد زیر هم در Web.Config اضافه بشه :

<httpRuntime requestValidationMode="2.0"/>  



بصورت زیر میشه : 

<system.web>
    <httpRuntime requestValidationMode="2.0"/>
    <compilation debug="true" targetFramework="4.0">
      <assemblies>

----------


## hesampersian

اطلاعات کامل تر :
http://forums.asp.net/p/1566186/3905229.aspx

----------


## rana-writes

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ckeditor/page2
سلام
این تاپیک رو کاملا بخونین خیلی خوب راهنمایی کرده
موفق باشین

----------


## gloria-2008

سلام
در CKEditor چه طور میشه ادامه مطلب قرار داد؟

----------


## fakhravari

CKEditor ادیتور 
ربطی به ادامه مطلب داره

----------


## v_vahid

shift+enter=<br/>

----------

